#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Cooly Rocks On

## Looper

Some details from this year's 1950's car and rock'n'roll festival held every June in Coolangatta QLD.

----------


## Loy Toy

Luv the FJ mate. Good stuff.

----------


## billy the kid

YUCK FEH
FUCK YEH

must be praying that he doesn't ever get rear ended.

Some lovely motors there.

----------


## Maanaam

Jonathan Livingston Budgerigar. Hot FJ with foxtails.

----------


## Looper

Another year rolls by and Cooly Rocks On 2017 is warming up with a few early turn outs before the big weekend.



I like the way there is plenty of room under the bonnet and you can see how old cars work. Nowadays you can barely get a finger in between the engine and the bodywork.







Careful round those caddy fins!






> Jonathan Livingston Budgerigar. Hot FJ with foxtails.


No FJ but here is a '61 Bel Air with fox tails.

----------


## Luigi

Geez. Very nice mate. Cheers.

Id' have to go with this:



Or this:

----------


## Maanaam

^  :Smile:  Yeah, why am I not surprised.

----------


## Luigi

No idea.


Because you're nuts about Lulu??

*sigh*

----------


## Looper

Nice variety this year.





The Merc SSK was my pick of the show.







Cheeky little Imp bringing up the rear.

----------


## Looper

Things got wetter each day at Cooly Rocks On after weeks of blue skies.

The last day dried up a bit at the end.







25K is a steal for splittie. Don't know what is up with that price.



These boys were banging out some raucous rock. Just 2 blokes. One on a bass and singing and a drummer. No guitar but sounded great. This was a metal/rock version of 80's Depeche Mode's Personal Jesus

----------


## PeeCoffee

Terrific stuff Loops. Thank you for sharing. 

Love those Cadillacs from the 50's & 60's.

In post #10 is that a red Dodge Charger hiding behing the Ford ?
(Definitely not a Challenger.)

----------


## Looper

^Yes indeedy a Dodge Charger. There were quite a few Chargers there. 3 series 2 a series 1 and a couple of series 3. Fine American Muscle.

----------


## Neverna

I like the little Hillman Imp.

----------


## Luigi

Interesting band. Looks like the bassist is going full Cliff Burton.  :tumbs:

----------


## bsnub

Nice thread but a metal band without a guitarist? WTF?!?

----------


## AntRobertson

And, with this, the whole rat-rod thing has officially gone too far:




> 


Great thread though!

----------


## Looper

Finally a sunny weekend for Cooly Rocks On.

Last 2 years have been a bit damp.

Maybe spoke too soon though as we are only halfway.


Nice old XJ



....SS!





Not a Jag MkII but a Daimler 250





E-Type must be worth a bit of coin these days

----------


## Looper

Model T



Hudson





356

----------


## Neverna

What's with the rusty machines, Looper? Are they projects that haven't been started yet? Or it is some modern "cool" look down-under? 




>

----------


## Cujo

Great thread.

----------


## Looper

> What's with the rusty machines, Looper? Are they projects that haven't been started yet? Or it is some modern "cool" look down-under?


Rat Rods usually have this designer rust finish. The VeeDub has a carefully crafted multi coat worn off effect. The work of an artisan and not the weather.

Here are some more from day 2





D-Licious in British Racing Green







Show Winner in the Cleanest Engine category

----------


## Looper

The sun is shining for Cooly Rocks On 2022


We escaped a La Nina washout praise bejaysus and hallelujah














Half-time break












Peggy-sue made more of an effort with her costume than lazy loop

----------


## Looper

Peggy-Sue reckons the inside of this engine bay is cleaner than my kitchen


The moon rose late arvo


and dusk did creep upon the land

----------


## hallelujah

> The sun is shining for Cooly Rocks On 2022
> 
> We escaped a La Nina washout praise bejaysus and hallelujah


Has Dil's dogging wagon turned up or is it a figment of my prurient imagination? 

Glad I was able to help with the weather too.

----------


## Backspin

Jack Nicholson is in the way. I can't tell if that van has full skirts on the front and back

----------


## hallelujah

> Jack Nicholson is in the way. I can't tell if that van has full skirts on the front and back


Let me get this right, you weird cnut. 

You are looking for a van when Dil has clearly got PB out of his dogging wagon bent over on the beach?

----------


## Joe 90

Did someone mention dogging? :smiley laughing: 

Cool cars and thread Loops!

Full moon party tonight then :sexy:

----------


## Edmond

Numerous snapshots above show (part of) why Australia is the best country in the world to live in.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yep.

Apart from the cost of living there.

----------


## malmomike77

you mean before the Chinkies bought the place

----------


## Joe 90

> Numerous snapshots above show (part of) why Australia is the best country in the world to live in.


That whole east coast is paradise!

Stayed on the YHA in Coolangatta over 20 years ago.

Ended up on the piss with a couple of smugglers at the social club nearby.

----------


## malmomike77

^ Budgies?

----------


## Joe 90

> ^ Budgies?


 :Smile: 

Good call.

----------


## Looper

> you mean before the Chinkies bought the place


Tell me about it






Go on, show us the size of your donk mate






Suspenders porn






Looks like Mendip has brought Dan +1




Surprisingly capacious and accommodating shit shacks with hand wash basins






Bedtime, nighty night

----------


## Looper



----------


## david44

Just found this thread, many thanks great quality pix, cars , dogs and skirts , who could want for more , thanks for taking the time, Is it the same time each year as will make a detour in 23 from NSW if it's on?

----------


## Looper

^It is in the 1st half of June D. 2nd weekend usually I think.

I rocked up today only to discover that I had forgotten my phone. That was after deliberately switching the camera to the long lens since my phone camera made the wide-zoom redundant. So no wide angle for the finale. But it actually made me adjust my style and think more carefully about subjects.

It was also refreshing to spend a day sans mobile, after getting over the 1st 30 minutes of jonesing to check for updates. I think I will make a habit of deliberately forgetting my phone for the day once a week.

----------


## Looper



----------


## Looper

A Cooly Rocks On retrospective would not be complete without the ubiquitous Aussie lime-green Torana








The long lens for the sunset promenade was fun but the cars are just edging it over the owners in the beauty stakes


Peggy-Sue pushed the boat out with a naughty little nautical number for the finale

----------


## david44

Great oix and find Micne etc

Nice to Hal and Sigh in GB 77

I shall send you an extar green cucumber leaving *Murwillumbah*now  in the very caoe used for the "pictue removal"

----------


## Headworx

> A Cooly Rocks On retrospective would not be complete without the ubiquitous Aussie lime-green Torana


Sorry to nit-pick your most excellent thread Looper but that's a Monaro. Ubiquitous lime-green Torana's look like this:


I'm a Ford man but would happily have either for a weekend cruiser though, lime-green or not  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

Very nice!

----------


## david44

Real wheel men have green "Ute"  heard they are all the rage down Dong Hang and Sara Pee.

Wheel Men love a frog green UTE for a B and S



Some prefer the Robin of Sherwood Green Tights look to offset their ginger nutz

----------


## Backspin

> Numerous snapshots above show (part of) why Australia is the best country in the world to live in.


I thought seriously about moving to Aus in 2010. I even made a thread about it. But the cost of housing was manifestly fuct. I was paying $400 for a room in Edmonton and the price of the same thing in Perth was $400 for 2 weeks. It's a shame that finance capitalism has fuct things up so bad that these kinds of moves are just impractical. It can be done but it's not like moving 20 years ago.

----------


## DrWilly

> I thought seriously about moving to Aus in 2010. I even made a thread about it.



Australia doesn't want you.

----------


## panama hat

> the cost of housing was manifestly fuct. I was paying $400 for a room in Edmonton and the price of the same thing in Perth was $400 for 2 weeks.


Your logic is 'fuct'.






> I thought seriously about moving to Aus in 2010


 :Sad:   Under what visa category would you have attempted this?  (Serious question because your O&G background would have helped)

----------

